#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Warning for szamans82: Signature Rule Violation

## Manoj

Post: Principles-of-Communication-Systems
User: szamans82
Infraction: Signature Rule Violation
Points: 0

Administrative Note:


> Infraction for szamans82 : Copyright Ebooks not allowed



Message to User:


> *Infraction for szamans82 : Copyright Ebooks not allowed 				*



Original Post: 


> Principles-of-Communication-Systems-by-Herbert-Taub-and-Donald-l-Schilling-2nd-Edition_3.pdf








  Similar Threads: Warning for prasanjeet roy: Signature Rule Violation Warning for dhaval: Signature Rule Violation Warning for ankushagg: Signature Rule Violation Warning for MANOJ1775: Signature Rule Violation Warning for szamans82: Signature Rule Violation

----------


## Manoj

This infraction has been reversed.

Reason: 


> Infraction for szamans82 : Copyright Ebooks not allowed

----------

